# Anno 2070 nervige Passwortabfrage zu Spielbeginn, kann man das abstellen?



## Q!...deluxe (20. November 2011)

Hallo, 

jedes mal wenn ich offline Anno starte öffnet sich dieses dämliche Ubisoftprogramm und will meine Zugangsdaten zum Ubi-Konto. Gut, das war nun beim neuen Driver auch schon so aber wenn ich dann unten auf Offline-Modus klicke, startet das Spiel und fragt im Game nocheinmal diese Daten ab und dort muss man die eingeben sonst kann man nicht spielen.

DAS NERVT UNGEHEUERLICH!!!

Kann man das irgendwie abschalten? Ich mein wenn ich schon Offline-Modus wähle, will ich dann auch meine Ruhe haben und nicht JEDES MAL dort was rumtippen müssen.

Danke schonmal...


----------



## McClaine (20. November 2011)

Die einfachste Lösung ist das Spiel zurückzugeben... warum!? - Weils schlicht und ergreifend Betrug ist. Auf der Packung steht einmaling Online Aktivieren, aber dann ist man sogar "offline" noch "online" verbunden.
Alternativ kann man das Lan Kabel / Verbindung kappen, aber auch das ist ne Zumutung...


----------



## axxo (21. November 2011)

Man meldet sich doch lediglich mit dem Account offline beim Spiel an, auf der Xbox360 ist das z.B. bei allen Spielen so, bei GTA4 for Windows Live auch, läuft doch alles nach dem selben Prinzip!

Und rumtippen muss man gar nichts, uplay username und pw lassen sich fest im launcher hinterlegen....


----------



## Q!...deluxe (23. November 2011)

@ McClaine: Naja das Spiel zurückgeben ist ja nicht wirklich ne Option weil ich will es ja Spielen. Und das kuriose ist ja, mein Rechner ist immer vom Netz abgestöpselt wenn ich offline bin und trotzdem kommt der Mist bei Anno...

@ axxo: ja, der Launcher ist ja nicht das Problem. Den kenn ich ja wie gesagt schon vom neuen Driver. Und Du hast Recht, der merkt sich auch meine Zugangsdaten, alles kein Thema. Aber was mich so aufregt ist, wenn ich im Launcher "Offlinemodus" anklicke startet das Spiel und wenn es dann bereits läuft wird das Passwort ingame nochmal abgefragt.

Das lustige ist ja, mein Game ist ja ein Original aus dem Laden aber n Freund von mir hat ne Crackversion (nicht von mir!!!) und bei dem ists die selbe Sch...  Ich mein der hat ja nichteimal ein ubisoftkonto und muss trotzdem die Daten eintragen...


----------



## axxo (23. November 2011)

Q!...deluxe schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja, mein Game ist ja ein Original aus dem Laden aber n Freund von mir hat ne Crackversion (nicht von mir!!!).



Geht es da um Driver oder Anno? Das ist eben der Ubilauncher, man braucht für den Crack zwar ein Uplaykonto aber kann dann offline Spielen, hat mit der Mechanik des Spiels (hinschichtlich Profil,Uplaypunkte usw) zu tun. Wenn da kein Account/Profil ist kann man eben nicht spielen, welches Spiel verwendet denn heutzutage anstatt Profilen nur noch Savegames?


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00553MV3G/?tag=pcgh-21
Anno  1404
The Witcher 2
Damit haben wir 3 Spiele ohne ACC- Bindung.

Edna bricht aus
Harveys neue Augen

Sind beide auch ohne Kopierschutz.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (24. November 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Geht es da um Driver oder Anno?


  Also ich habe beide Spiele als Original. Er hat ein gecracktes Anno 2070...


----------



## axxo (25. November 2011)

Q!...deluxe schrieb:


> Also ich habe beide Spiele als Original. Er hat ein gecracktes Anno 2070...


 
Es gibt keinen Crack für Anno2070, es gibt einen Workaround mit den Demo Files ins Originalkopieren aber das funktioniert eher schlecht, also lass dir bitte nichts erzählen.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (26. November 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Crack für Anno2070



Heißt das nur weil Du keinen kennst das es keinen gibt?  Er zockt jedenfalls Anno 2070 ohne es gekauft zu haben aber das soll ja jetzt hier auch nicht das Thema sein. Auf jeden Fall nervt diese ingame Passwortabfrage ungemein...


----------



## deeps (26. November 2011)

mich nervt bei anno mehr das es so zeitaufwendig ist, und ich nicht motiviert bin mal eben für eine stunde ins endlosspiel zu gehen


----------



## axxo (26. November 2011)

Q!...deluxe schrieb:


> Heißt das nur weil Du keinen kennst das es keinen gibt?



Wäre mir eben neu das jemand der einen Crack schreibt,diesen dann nicht auch relativ zeitnah als Release rausgibt, das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich mich persönlich für einen absolut coolen Hecht halte(insert Ironiesmiley).

Und nochmal zur Passwortabfrage: Einfach die Checkbox "Accountdaten Hinterlegen" anklicken, und die super duper aufwendig nervige Passwortabfrage wird zur einmaligen Sache 

edit: Mittlerweile hat wurde aber wohl ein Crack released, wurde gerade vor ein paar Minuten gelistet.

Hier noch ein Text zum Anno Kopierschutz oder Kopierschutz allgemein den ich in einem anderen Forum gepostet habe, passt hier ganz gut rein:

[....]Ich mag wirklich aus einer komplett anderen Spielergeneration kommen, das ist richtig. 
Ernsthaft mit Games beschäftige ich mich seit 1989, hab die Zeiten  mitgemacht als die Spielindustrie dachte es sei wirklich zumutbar,  während des Spiels ständig mit teilweise über 12 verschiedenen Disketten  zu jonglieren, es wurden uns "Zeitungen", Code Wheels und sonstige  Gimmicks mit in die Spiele gepackt die zwar irgendwie als inhaltliche  Goodies geplant waren, aber letztendlich waren es dann doch nur  Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. Da fand ich es schon besser wenn ein Spiel am  Anfang direkt ne beliebige Zeile abgefragt hat und man dann wenigstens  erlöst war.

Ich habe also hinsichtlich dessen schon wirklich alles erlebt, was sich die Spieleindustrie da hat bisher einfallen lassen. 

Und ich finde den jetzigen Stand perfekt, bequem und sogar Vorteilhaft.  Um zu Spielen muss ich nicht mal mehr die CD im Laufwerk haben (oder  überhaupt losgehen und mir erstmal eine Kaufen), alles was das Spiel von  mir fordert ist:
-Key eingeben (einmalige Angelegenheit, bringt nun wirklich niemand um)
-ggf. einen Uplay Account einrichten (auch einmalige Angelegenheit,  anmelden muss man sich heute selbst wenn man sich  nur ne Packung  Klopapier online kaufen möchte überall..)
-Uplay Account mit dem Spiel verbinden (und danach muss man nie mehr Username/PW eingeben...)
-ständig Online sein (Optional) (und das macht der Router für uns, ich  behaupte mal 80% aller User sind rund um die Uhr Online und deren PCs  eben sobald sie ne IP vom Router bekommen)

Wer sich daran wirklich stört, hat...
-...das Spiel nicht rechtmäßig gekauft
-...nicht die Möglichkeit ständig Online zu sein (verstehe ich das da  Frust aufkommt aber man kann ja trotzdem Spielen weil nur 1mal Online  registriert werden muss)
-...wirklich noch keinen nervigen Kopierschutz  erlebt für ein Spiel, das mal eben so 120DM gekostet hat
-...feststellen müssen das eine oder mehrere Disketten Read Errors haben und alles fürn Müll ist.

Fazit: Ich komme wirklich aus einer anderen Spielergeneration und freu  mich über die heutigen Zustände, da sie mir das Spielen bequemer machen.  

Werden Raubkopierer ferngehalten, nimmt man auch die Leute aus dem  Onlinegaming, die das Spiel nicht ernst nehmen. Wer das Spiel nicht  bezahlt hat, verfällt schnell dem gedanken zu Cheaten oder sonstiges,  hat man andererseits 60€ bezahlt, beschäftigt man sich auf jeden  ernsthaft Fall damit, zumindest geht das mir so.

Und zu der Frage was passiert wenn die Server down sind oder das Internet nicht geht:
Das Spiel lässt sich ohne Server und Internetverbindung bequem weiter  spielen, das kam nun schon mehrfach vor und war nach wenigen Minuten  wieder rum, ausser dem Icon auf dem Bildschirm hatte ich keinerlei  nachteile und die Verbindung wurde auch von selbst wieder hergestellt.  Das Spiel lässt sich ohne Einschränkung offline spielen, nur Multiplayer  oder Tages und Weltgeschehen geht dann eben logischerweise nicht. Aber  wenn der Strom ausfällt kann man auch nicht mehr weiter Spielen, sind  Computerspiele deswegen stressiger als Brettspiele?

Es gibt aber auch Nachteile, z.B. die DLC Vermarktung, oftmals werden  Spiele halt wirklich Scheibchenweise verkauft wie beim Metzger die  Wurst, das gab es früher eher nicht. Wenn ich jetzt lese das ab Morgen  für Anno 2070 zusätzlicher Content erhältlich ist macht mich das schon  ziemlich sauer, zumindest in dem Moment wo ich dafür bezahlen  soll(worüber es aber noch keinerlei Angaben gibt!), aber Content der  eine Woche nach dem Erscheinen des Titels auf den Markt kommt sollte  eben dann inklusive sein, ist ja nichts was im Nachhinein dazuentwickelt  wurde.

Übrigens, Anno wurde in der ersten Woche nach Schätzungen der GfK nur in  47.000Einheiten verkauft, ich finde diese Zahl sehr sehr gering,  trotzdem das meistverkaufte Spiel der Woche.
Quelle: http://www.gamestrend.de/articl...sten-Woche


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. November 2011)

meine anno 2070 ce vorbestellung habe ich genau wegen dem tollen featureshice uplay abbestellt, 1 tag vor versandt, sollen die ihre shice doch auf halde liegen haben.
nachdem ich mittlerweile x mal bei homm6 wegen dieser grottig bescheidenen software mitten im kampf, mehrmals dabei in entsprechenden schlachten, geflogen bin die bei mir zum teil 30 min gedauert haben (ich halt darauf keine einheiten/ sowenige wie irgend möglich zu verlieren) sowie einmal die synchonisation verloren habe, nach dem beenden des spiel sah ich dann die tolle box die im hintergrund aufgepoppt war, 'sie können zwar spielen, aber wir speichern nix weil keine synchro' ist ubisoft als publisher für mich endgültig gestorben, die können ihre shice uplay verhunzte software selber spielen oder an leute verkaufen denen solche sachen egal sind, aber den mehrwert den sie mir bieten könnten vegraben sie im hintergrund unter so einem riesen haufen mist, das mit die gesammte freude an sowas vergällt wird.
und wer nu mit offline kommt, ka ich kenns nur von heroes .... sie können dies nicht, sie können das nicht und solches ist ihnen natürlich auch vorbehalten, aber immerhin, sein sie froh das sie das spiel trotzdem starten düfen, sorry, so nicht mit mir, ich bin froh das ich den rotz nicht doch gekauft habe, es hat wie bei homm gejuckt in den fingern, aber die neg. erfahrungen die ich mit uplay mittlerweile gesammelt habe reichen für die nächsten jahre, danke ubisuck


----------

